# Smoked catfish fillets



## Smkryng (Aug 15, 2020)

Kinda getting tired of the same old thing so decided to try something a little different.  Rubbed the fillets with EVOO and gave a few a good dusting of What’s This Cajun seasoning and the rest were done with Weber Cajun seasoning. The Weber definitely had more heat. 






Put it in the  Masterbuilt 560 gravity at 250 for about an hour and a half with Hickory Chunks.  They had hit 145 about an hour in but didn’t look flaky enough and seemed like they weren’t firm enough so  I gave em the extra half hour. They had firmed up and were flaky but not dry around 160. 










Pulled the fillets off and cranked the temp up to 375 and put on some asparagus drizzled with EVOO a little bit of 50/50 coarse black pepper and kosher salt, and a healthy dose of Cavenders.






They definitely picked up a lot of smoke so if you’re into a lighter smoke flavor I’d go with a fruit wood. I like a heavier smoke so I thought these we perfect. I thought at the beginning of the cook that I may just be ruining a pile of catfish but I was pleasantly surprised at how great these were. I’ll definitely be doing these again!


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm hungry for fish now. Looks fabulous


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 15, 2020)

Yeah boy I'm a big fan of this. Nice work!


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 15, 2020)

Cajun Smokes said:


> I'm hungry for fish now. Looks fabulous


Thanks! They were definitely worth doing.


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 15, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Yeah boy I'm a big fan of this. Nice work!


Thanks! I may like this better than fried.


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 15, 2020)

Looks awesome! I love that webers cajun! Good stuff! Nice meal right there-


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 15, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Looks awesome! I love that webers cajun! Good stuff! Nice meal right there-


Thanks! I like the What’s This but it’s definitely the more kid friendly of the 2. The Weber was for sure my favorite outta the two though and packed a lot more heat.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 15, 2020)

That looks great.


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 15, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> That looks great.


Thanks they were pretty tasty. I’m thinking they may make a pretty good fish sandwich also.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 15, 2020)

Looks amazing pass me a plate please!


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 15, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks amazing pass me a plate please!


Thanks! I definitely could with all these leftovers . My 2 older girls have moved out and I still occasionally cook for a family of 6 for some reason lol.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 15, 2020)

Smkryng said:


> Thanks! I definitely could with all these leftovers . My 2 older girls have moved out and I still occasionally cook for a family of 6 for some reason lol.


Lol I understand. I usually cook enough to feed 20. Finny thing though is I never have food go bad and my friends, family and neighbors don’t seem to mind!  That fish looks great. I’m a big fan of catfish and I’ll definitely be giving this a try. Nice job!


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 15, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> That looks great.





jcam222 said:


> Lol I understand. I usually cook enough to feed 20. Finny thing though is I never have food go bad and my friends, family and neighbors don’t seem to mind!  That fish looks great. I’m a big fan of catfish and I’ll definitely be giving this a try. Nice job!


Thanks! Not much goes to waste here either. I can bag up some of the weekend cooks for work lunches and hide em in the fridge but more often than not they’re nowhere to be found Monday mornings.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 16, 2020)

Smkryng
 i love catfish and i'm gonna have to try this.
Jim


----------



## SlickRockStones (Aug 16, 2020)

This looks great. Gonna do it soon.


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 16, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Smkryng
> i love catfish and i'm gonna have to try this.
> Jim


It definitely worth a try!


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 16, 2020)

SlickRockStones said:


> This looks great. Gonna do it soon.


Thanks! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## mosparky (Aug 16, 2020)

Finally...someone posts up results. In the past, I've seen a lot of post asking can you smoke catfish ect. Lots of folks say they are interested and some are going to try it. But nobody comes back with how it turned out.
Now I got a game plan, I might give it a shot soon.


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 16, 2020)

mosparky said:


> Finally...someone posts up results. In the past, I've seen a lot of post asking can you smoke catfish ect. Lots of folks say they are interested and some are going to try it. But nobody comes back with how it turned out.
> Now I got a game plan, I might give it a shot soon.


You know I found very little info on smoked catfish.  Got a  helper at work that fishes a lot and asked me  awhile back if I ever smoked catfish. I told him I’ve never heard of it being done but it definitely got my interest up enough to try.


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 17, 2020)

Yes sir!! Looks great!. Going to try it with Grouper.


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 17, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> Yes sir!! Looks great!. Going to try it with Grouper.


Thanks. Let us know how it turns out.


----------

